# NAD: My first "fancy" amp- Suhr/CAE OD-100 SH/SE+



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Well I decided to treat myself to something a little more boutique-y.
After listening to tons of samples, I decided on the OD-100. Even though I play mostly hair metal, versatility in an amp is something I value very highly, and why other amps like the 6505+ just didnt cut it for me.

Only played with it one night, but so far everything i have heard about it seems true. Its very organic, warm sounding, with surprising articulation and clarity even under high gain tones-I'm hearing sonic differences between my guitars that I never heard before.
The clean is beautiful, esp in light of how aggressive and gain-y the amp can get. Its really remarkable actually. Its as manic/bi-polar as I can be  it can go from near vintage Blackface cleans to Soldano SLO/Bogner XTC to Recto tones in seconds.

It doesnt like low volumes as much as some amps (but probably more than others), so not ideal for bedroom practice without an attenuator. I might pull a couple power tubes to see if it makes a difference.

Everyone raves about the service John Suhr provides for these things even post-sales, so that was a reassuring factor in the purchase as well. John seems more than happy to get his old amps back for tweaking/upgrading, vs. just selling you the latest and greatest.

In terms of construction, I'd only call it moderately heavy...perhaps lighter than my 6505+ was, and maybe my Randall Lynch Box as well. Strangely when carrying it, it isnt well balanced. there is distinctly more weight on one side than the other.
Looks-wise, its not what I'd call sexy or a standout...looks like an old Hiwatt, but the controls are brilliant in their simplicity, vs many other high gain amps, yet have a lot of impact (whereas other amps I've had, turning knobs or pressing in buttons had very little changes in tone).

Now hopefully I'll have some time this week to do some A/B ing with my Lynch Box and its various modules.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Pics. Or it did not happen.

I've heard good things about the CAE, congrats!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Budda said:


> Pics. Or it did not happen.
> 
> I've heard good things about the CAE, congrats!


True dat. Updated with pics.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Very nice. I propose a meet-up to test it out hahaha.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow! A Lynch Box and a CAE. That's extremely, extremely good at inducing jealousy! Does your Lynch cab have his signature speakers in it? Do you like them?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Wow! A Lynch Box and a CAE. That's extremely, extremely good at inducing jealousy! Does your Lynch cab have his signature speakers in it? Do you like them?


Thanks! The Lynch logo partially visible in the pic is from the Lynch RM100 head.
Actually the 2x12 cab I have is a Saxon closed back- BUT it does have the Lynch Super V's in it...And yes, they are awesome, and at a great price. Much prefer the tone over the Mesa Recto 2x12 I used to have. V30's are just to sharp for my taste.


----------



## unison thrush (Nov 17, 2007)

Man, that is one sweet amp. Congrats on your new purchase!!


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Its great how a plain looking amp like that has more tone in it than one with all the bells and whistles eh!

How do you feel after a few days of playing it?
Did removing tubes help the low volume?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If anyone is interested in an RM head, I have a friend with one for sale..

/spam

what does the CAE stand for in the model name?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Budda said:


> If anyone is interested in an RM head, I have a friend with one for sale..
> 
> /spam
> 
> what does the CAE stand for in the model name?


I think the company has gone through a couple name changes Custom Audio Electronics, Custom Audio Amplification.

Great amp, lousy names...they both sound like the amp equivalent to a "white van speaker" pseudo-brand.


Not sure about the RM100 LB. Waiting for some time to crank them both and decide if I need them both, or at least which modules I can part with. I really liked the Randall, but I only really bonded with 1 module, and it surprised me, because its the most under rated one, the Ultra XL. Its what a Peavey 5150 meant to sound like, IMO.


----------

